# Uber "driving passenger" VS Uber delivery VS UberEATS VS UberRUSH



## denden (Feb 22, 2017)

I am living in GTA, ON Canada. I want to be a Uber driver (deliver food, flowers, packages ect). 

I am so confused because I can't find GTA in UberRUSH and When I try to sign up for UberEATS, it bring me back to Uber. 

How to make sure I am signing up for the right Uber? I only want to deliver stuff but not driving a passenger.

Thanks


----------



## Joe551 (Feb 21, 2017)

UberRush is not in Canada yet. 
to signup for UberEATS just go to the nearest Uber support center and tell them you only want to sign up for UberEats


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

denden said:


> ... I want to be a Uber driver (deliver food, flowers, packages ect) ... When I try to sign up for UberEATS, it bring me back to Uber. How to make sure I am signing up for the right Uber? I only want to deliver stuff but not driving a passenger.


To do UberEats deliveries, you must first sign up for Uber passenger pickups. Once approved you will get BOTH passenger and delivery requests. There is no way to do only deliveries without also doing passengers with Uber. If you ignore all passenger requests then you will quickly be deactivated. If you only want to do deliveries and not passengers then you need to signup with a delivery service in your region like Grubhub or Doordash.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Maven said:


> To do UberEats deliveries, you must first sign up for Uber passenger pickups. Once approved you will get BOTH passenger and delivery requests. There is no way to do only deliveries without also doing passengers with Uber. If you ignore all passenger requests then you will quickly be deactivated. If you only want to do deliveries and not passengers then you need to signup with a delivery service in your region like Grubhub or Doordash.


I thought it was already settled that Uber didn't deactivate based on acceptance rate, and that they just did time-outs.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

You cannot be deactivated for acceptance rates...


----------



## Joe551 (Feb 21, 2017)

Maven said:


> To do UberEats deliveries, you must first sign up for Uber passenger pickups. Once approved you will get BOTH passenger and delivery requests. There is no way to do only deliveries without also doing passengers with Uber. If you ignore all passenger requests then you will quickly be deactivated. If you only want to do deliveries and not passengers then you need to signup with a delivery service in your region like Grubhub or Doordash.


Maven this info is incorrect ! 
I drove UberEats ONLY for 2 months before I signed up for passengers ! I agreed to do passengers because Uber charges you 30% of your earning when only doing Eats.If you do Both they take a 20% cut ! You can not do Eats and passengers at the same time you have to log out and switch the app to either the Eats platform or the Passenger platform. Sign up for both and just drive Eats is not a problem !


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Just make sure you do your own research. There's a lot of people on this forum who like to think they know everything, comment on every thread, and give bad advice. It might a good idea to check out your areas forum to get better information. I know In Dallas, you can do eats only.



Trafficat said:


> I thought it was already settled that Uber didn't deactivate based on acceptance rate, and that they just did time-outs.


Settled in so many threads... and in a legal settlement


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> You cannot be deactivated for acceptance rates...


Too bad that you cut off the most interesting part of the image that was attached. 
https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/ says

*If you consistently decline trip requests, we will assume you do not want to accept more trips and you may be logged out of the app.*

That's the worst that will happen. GrinsNgiggles was correct, but did not give the full story.

Excessive cancellations, however, are treated more seriously:

*... If your cancellation rate continues to exceed the maximum limit, you may lose access to your account.
*
The "maximum cancellation limit" may be different for each city.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Maven said:


> Too bad that you cut off the most interesting part of the image that was attached.
> https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/ says
> 
> *If you consistently decline trip requests, we will assume you do not want to accept more trips and you may be logged out of the app.*
> ...


What part of cancellations vs. Acceptance rate are you not comprehending? And here's the rest of the part of that screenshot that was cut off. I'm sad that you actually need the rest of it to understand you CANNOT be deactivated for acceptance ratings. You can only be timed out for a couple of minutes after 3 non accepted pings.

Please, mansplain some more what full story I didn't give? Nobody asked about cancellations so why even bring it up? Because you need to prove something?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> ... I'm sad that you actually need the rest of it to understand ... Please, mansplain some more what full story I didn't give? Nobody asked about cancellations so why even bring it up? Because you need to prove something?


So touchy. I said you were correct, but that was apparently not enough. So how about this:

You is da man!
You is always right, never wrong!!
I am not worthy to even read your posts!!!
I hope that makes you feel better


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Maven said:


> So touchy. I said you were correct, but that was apparently not enough. So how about this:
> 
> You is da man!
> You is always right, never wrong!!
> ...


I am female so no I'm not "da man". You just seem to have a say in everything and give false information to people. Then you constantly Elaborate on others comments as if you just have to show you know more than them. And I recall you telling me The other day you were no longer going to respond to my comments. How's that going for ya? Then shortly after my profile pic and some of my posts are reported. Coincidence? BYE


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> I am female so no I'm not "da man". You just seem to have a say in everything and give false information to people. Then you constantly Elaborate on others comments as if you just have to show you know more than them. And I recall you telling me The other day you were no longer going to respond to my comments. How's that going for ya? Then shortly after my profile pic and some of my posts are reported. Coincidence? BYE


Unlike some, I'm not so thin skinned that I become abusive when I am questioned. Being female does not necessarily forgive such behavior. If someone correctly points out that I am wrong then I have no trouble admitting my mistake(s), which I've needed to do more often than I would like in the past.

I did say that I would no longer reply to a particular type of post that you were threatening to continue making forever, which was needlessly filling up the forums. So that does not happen again, I suggest that any additional criticism you may have be taken offline as a personal message.


----------

